
When power is toxic: Dominance reduces influence in groups - pseudolus
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-power-toxic-dominance-groups.html
======
pseudolus
I'm not sure that this can be extrapolated to mammals much less humans. With
respect to primate groupings the general perception is that dominance
translates into priority with respect to decision making.

